# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  امسية شعرية.. بمناسبة مولد باب الحوائج الامام الرضا عليه السلام

## اسير الهوى

كل عام وانتم بالف خير ومتباركين بالمولد الشريف 

واسأل الله بحق الامام الرضا عليه السلام قضاء حوائجكم

هنا للكل الحرية بالتعبير عن هذه المناسبة الشريفة اعطو اقلامكم الحرية للتعبير عما بمشاعركم..

- ولاتوجد قيود بالردود اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة..

اخواننا المبدعين اتمنى ان ارى ماتجوده احاسيسهم..

(كان يفترض وضعها من ليلة البارح لكن عذرا على التأخير)

----------


## علوي الخضراوي

لك أدعو وأنت أنت رجائي يا بن موسى يا سيد الأولياء 
يا بعيد المدى ويا خير مقصود ٍ لجود من الندى والعطاء 




متباركين بالمولد المبارك 
نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## بو كوثر

يممنه الارض بتراب ابونه وعاد
            وعيون الحسا تولد فرح واعياد
            0000000000
عندك يا غرام الليل وقّفنه مشا تلنه
       حما لة رحى الآ لام ما توقف محاملنه
كل يوم ونشيدة روح نكتبها ابمحا فلنه
  تعزف عن شذوذ الرتاي رغم الذبح في الميعاد
كانت امسيات النور بالتاريخ مشبوبه
 اهل بيت النبي العنوان رغم الكفر وحروبه
من بوابة الاحلال والعباس وادروبه
    واحنه اندور ويا ها مانرضي عنت واقياد
احنه فاضل الطينه لا زم ننحشر بيها
واللي يريد يقصينه يخبرارضه وش بيها
بايعناها قبل الذر بعدالكون نحديها
   شيعه ابرغم من شكك ورغم اللي علينه كاد
شيعتنه نجوم الكون بيهم كل ارض تزهر
بالاجزان ويا نه والافراح بينه تسر
تنشر راية الاسلام وابكل الفخرتفخر
فا زوا يوم كل الناس تخسر وقفة الايعاد
ميلاد الرضا الضامن جينه نرفع الا صوات
نبايع كعبة الشيعه ننساه الرضا هيهات
حبه كالشموس ايلوح واضح خابت الاصوات
نحايا به عماد الدين وابكل معضلة سداد

 عيدكم مبارك بمولد الامام الرضا ورزقكم الله زيارته وشفا عته دنيا وآخرة

خادمكم بو كوثر               ابتسم تسعد

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

*الأفراح تتوالى*

*وبمولد الإمام تتعالى*

*صلوا على النبي وآله*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*


*متباركين ومتهنيين*

----------


## اسير الهوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

***********

تتوهج الدنيا بنوارها وتشــــــــع من كل صــــوب
وتتزين بنجوم الفرح لابســــــــــــــة احلى زينتها

البنت بأجمل فســـــــــــــــاتينها والولد بجديد الثوب
والناس كلها مستبشره والبســـــــــمة تسبق لفرحتها

مبروكين بميلاد الرضا ياالي ما انســـــــــاكم بنوب
ياأهل عزي والمـــــــــــــعزة وفرح دنياي وبهجتها

واقدم باقة الورد للمهدي والشــــــــــــــــوق مكتوب
متى تظهر يوالينا تعبنا الدنيا وظلمــــــــــــــــــــتها

تعبنا وعفنا دنيتنا وفراقك بالعمر محســــــــــــوب
متى تمسح الدمعة وللعين ترجعها ضــــــــــحكتها

الا ياشوقي يبوصـــــــــــالح ارحم قلبنا المرعوب
جار الزمن بشـــــــــيعتكم وانهتك عزها وكرامتها

إظهر يا ابو صالح وشــــــــــــافي غموم هالقلوب
إظهر وبنورك يامهدي نســــــــــيها همها ومشقتها 

ومتباركين بالمولد الشريف جميعا وكل الامة الاسلامية

ياسر

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

مشاعر محمديه

وكلمات حيدريه

وقبسات فاطميه

وإبداعات حسينيه

وعبارات علويه

هذا كله في كلماتك يا أخي يا ياسر فلتكن كلماتك للأبد ولائيه

*****************

يعجز لساني عن صوغ الكلام

فاليوم مولد إمامي

علي بن موسى الرضاء عليه السلام

أرغب في قول الكثير في ضماني

فهو ضامن الجنه وله مني كل أحترام

متبااااااااااااااااااااااركين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
بارك الله جهودكم ونفعكم بها يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون
وهنيئا لشمس الشموس بمثلكم محبين

أجمل التهاني بميلاد سيدي ومولاي الرضا عليه السلام لكم جميعا

أسأل الله أن يجمعنا بكم في حضرته الشريفه زوار


إليك ياسيدي ..
تهاب من الإسم لحروف
وفي اسمه الرضا كامن
لعلات البشر موصوف
إمام الشيعه الثامن
إذا ضاقت بك وجارت
توجه واقصد الضامن
إبن موسى إبن جعفر
علي والــ يقصده آمن .

بقلم // شمعه

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
وجزاكم الله خير ان شاء الله 
وجعله في ميزان اعمالكم 
ومتباركين بمولد الامام الرضا عليه السلام ورزقنا الله واياكم زيارته 
وزيرت آل البيت الاطهار

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سيدي
ياموطن الجود واصل الكرم ياسحابة عشقي الأبدي
يامعشوق قلوب المؤمنين ياضامن الجنات العليه
ياأبو النفس الأبيه يالحن الوجود وقيثارة العشق والحب الأبدي
ياسيدي يارضا الرحمن وهبة المنان ياروحي التي بين جنبي
احبك سيدي واتمنى رضاك فهل لوصل ياسيدي للمنارات...


هذا شي بسيط واتمنى يعجبكم وراجعه مره ثانية بإذن الله
اخوي ياسر تشكر على الموضوع الروعة 
يعطيك الف عافية وموفق لكل خير بحق محمد وآل محمد
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

